# new and had enough ~



## Bessie (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everybody

I have been reading posts now for a while and though i would say hello

Have bee ttc for 41/2 years with no luck!! and am now going down the donor egg route!! 1st one bfn!!
This has been a very long and difficult journey!! having found out i need further immune testing i am not sure how much more i can take.. my next treatment will be our 5th... i know lots of ladies have done so much more but am really had enough of all this treatment and want my life back!!! i want to be happy 
again and have some fun!!

sorry to be miserable

good luck to all

Bessie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Bessie 
 
I am sorry youve had such a difficult time with your treatments so far, I know its a its a small consulation
to know your not alone with having multiple cycles 
I hope with the support and friendship found here on FF the next cycle is the "one" for you
A couple of good friends on here of Mine have been sucessfull on cycle 6 I hope you are too  if you want their usernames
to read there story Just ask 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Multiple Cycles*, FSH Issues & Slow Responders~
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Bessie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Bless you, hun you sound like you need a big hug 
All that treatment does take a toll and, sooner or later you do ask yourself "how much more can I take?" I've been right there (click on my name and read my profile) and completely understand.
I see you are planning on cycling again in May? Why don't you pop into the April / May thread and meet the other ladies starting treatment at that time.

Wishihng you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello hun and a very warm welcome to FF   

Love and hugs
Suzanne
xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Bessie

 and x x x

Good luck with your next treatment


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bessie.. Welcome to FF's just wanted to send you a big   and send you lots of             and   
Cat x


----------



## corinthian (Feb 19, 2008)

Hiya 
Good luck with your treatment
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Bessie and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear of your problems trying for a baby and wish you loads of luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Bessie

Aw - sorry its taking over your life  .

Welcome to ff and good luck with your treatment

Love

Emma x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Bessie,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends,

Sorry to hear your having difficulties ttc a baby 

Strawberries x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Bessie!

Welcome to Fertility Friends!

I'm sending you lots and lots of         and         for your next treatment and hope that you get your BFPx  Hopefully the immune testing will give your clinic all the information they need to ensure your BFPx

Louj x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

feeling for you i'm new and had enough too! 
All the best 
peg2 xxx


----------



## Bessie (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Thank you all sooo much for your lovely messages    
Its so nice to know your not on your own...  I feel much better now!! sometimes it seems neverending  

Wishing you all lots of good luck    

Bessie


----------

